# pipe clamps



## mah (Jan 15, 2010)

I ordered some Bessy 3/4" H style pipe clamps online. I just went to the big box store to get some pipe. Bessy says that they are made for black pipe. The black pipe at the store has a hard tar like finish to it. I don't think that this would be a good thing touching my project. Is there any reason why I shouln't use galvanized pipe?

Matt


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

mah said:


> I ordered some Bessy 3/4" H style pipe clamps online. I just went to the big box store to get some pipe. Bessy says that they are made for black pipe. The black pipe at the store has a hard tar like finish to it. I don't think that this would be a good thing touching my project. Is there any reason why I shouln't use galvanized pipe?
> 
> Matt


The black pipe is better but galzanized pipe will work. I have some pipe clamps with these. I used some white thread tape so it doesn't seize up incase I wanted to change the length of the pipe for different sizes. Did you try cleaning the black pipe with some solvent?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I would go with the black pipe, Matt! The galavanized is slippery. and the clamp could slip under pressure. You could loose a grip, and have a glue adhession problem. Or worse yet, the clamp can move, or hit You. The black pipe can be cleaned up with solvent. I have seen it happen,where the clamp lost pressure, and liid on the ground when the Guys got bacK THE NEXT DAY!


----------



## mah (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks guys I will pick up the black pipe and some solvent.

Matt


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Matt, Rockler sells zinc plated pipe for use with clamps. They claim glue doesn't stick to it as easy. I have never tried it; I just clean up my black pipe with some solvent.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Matt, 
Remember there will be plenty of fumes when you use the solvent to clean the pipes.
Don't do it around open flames, this includes the pilot light in a gas water heater if there is one around. Do it with plenty of ventilation, outside would be the best location.
Let the rags sit in a open area so the solvent can evaporate before disposing of them.

Stay safe, have fun, cut some wood,
Mike


----------



## mah (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Mike and Mike
The rockler pipes seem expensive so I think I will go with the black pipe.

My shop is the back yard so ventilation is covered

Matt


----------



## rrj (Jan 16, 2012)

Matt,
I have been using only galvanized pipe with my pony clamps for years and have no problems with slippage, my hands don't get black from the black pipe and they don't stain the wood. Everybody has their opinion on this subject but all the professionals I know prefer to use galvanized over black pipe.


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have used black pipe for 30 plus years.I have had galv pipe let the clamp slip.Black pipe is the way to go the blank finish is just a coating to stop it from rusting.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I tried galvanized pipe and had slipping problems. The black pipe works, but you have to clean the protective oil off of it before using it. I then found that applying a coat of paste wax to all of my clamp bars and the pipe parts of my pipe clamps keeps the glue from sticking to it, but doesn't cause the slipping problem that the galvanize coating does. I've been doing this for over 20 years now.

Charley


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The galvanized pipe type will cut you up, when the galvanizing cracks it will put little razor knifes on the pipe  they do sale Clean black pipe ,get it from a plumbing supply outlets/ some hardware stores have it also.it's very smoooooth , no pot marks like the norm black pipe..(hot roll- cold roll ,pipe item)

===


----------



## rrj (Jan 16, 2012)

Like I said previously, there are a lot of opinions on black vs. galvanized pipe. In the cabinet shop were I worked they had only black pipe. 1/3 of them were pony clamps, 1/3 bessy clamps and the other had no name except “made in china” stamped on them. The pony clamps never slipped but the bessy and china ones slipped 99% of the time. You had to apply a little pressure to the clutch plates with your thumb.

Galvanize pipe may slip when it is new because the finish is hard and slick. It does not slip after the pipes have been used a while. As I've mentioned I have used both, but the only ones I have now are galvanized because I don't like the mess of the black all over my wood and hands.

Another cause for clamps slipping is the loading spring may be weak. This could be why some people have more problems with slipping than others. You need to pre-load the clutch plates in order for them to grab the pipe, and if the spring is too weak, it will not grab.

When using new galvanized pipe, or any pipe that slips, simply apply a little pressure to the clutch plates with your thumb (in the same direction as the spring pressure) as you begin to tighten the clamp. Once the plates have started to engage they will not slip further.


----------



## mah (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replys.

Does the uncoted black pipe hold as well as the coted? Will it rust in my unheated shed?

Matt


----------



## Rayl (Nov 15, 2010)

If I can throw in my 2 cents worth: I have Bessy, Pony and "Made in China" clamps hanging on my wall. I have always used 3/4" rigid conduit, which has light coat of zinc, and I don't recall ever having a clamp slip. (I have been known to put enough force on a clamp to bow the pipe considerably).


----------



## mah (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Ray

I went to the big box to look at the conduit. I was cocerned with the bending that you mentioned. Does the black pipe bend too? Being new I have no idea how much clampimg force should be applyed when gluing. The differance in pipe vs conduit wall thickness was not nearly as much as thought it would be. I did like the price and the finish of the conduit.

Matt


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Matt, for the best results you want a thin, even coat of glue on both pieces and apply firm clamping pressure. You should see a small amount of glue squeeze out. Over tightening your clamps will cause the wood to cup or misalign.


----------



## rrj (Jan 16, 2012)

You can never apply too much force. Most woodworkers have only the vaguest idea of how much clamping force to apply when gluing boards and often judge clamping pressure simply by the amount of glue that squeezes out. The results are occasional joint failures and gaps between boards on the ends of tabletops.

Optimum clamping pressure creates strong glueline joints in several ways. 
1st) it overcomes the viscous resistance of the glue and forces it into a thin, continuous film in contact with the wood, which is necessary for a strong joint. 
2nd) as the glue releases moisture, causing the wood to swell, clamping overcomes this pressure and prevents the joint from opening up. 
3rd) it overcomes minor surface imperfections between mating surfaces. 
4th) clamping holds parts in position until the glue cures. Too little pressure will fail to achieve any of these benefits. Conversely, extreme pressure can produce weaker joints, although this is unlikely with common woodworking clamps.

There are recommended clamping pressure for different types of wood, but to keep it simple. In general, dense and tight grained woods require the application of greater force. On hardwoods, glue joints between quartersawn faces require half the pressure of flatsawn face joints. On softwoods, the reverse is true, with the quartersawn-face gluelines requiring twice the pressure of the flatsawnface gluelines. When determining whether a joint is flatsawn or quartersawn, consider the two surfaces to be glued rather than the visible surface.

In summary, don't think you can put to much pressure with pipe clamps, what is more important is how many clamps to use.


----------



## mah (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input. I am learning lots on the forums. It is nice to not learn everything by the school of hard knocks.

Matf


----------



## st8yd (May 10, 2011)

I will second the galv. pipe. Especially since your keeping them in the shed.
I have always used hot dipped galv. pipe, it don't slip nor does it crack. I have more than bowed pipes and bent handles torqueing it, with no slippage.
I don't like anything with bare steel, the table saw is bad enough trying to keep up with it I sure ain't gonna be bothered with keeping my pipe clamps rust free, uh uh ain't gonna happen.

I havn't checked but the rigid conduit may be the same thickness as pipe, with it being electrogalv. I could see the potential for slippage, but I'd still get that before I used black pipe.

Black pipe is probably not a problem in a controlled enviroment where it's used daily or weekly. But I still wouldn't have it, and once it starts rusting its a pain.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I have both in my collection and have had galvanized pipes slip. The best bang for the buck is Home Depot. Buy 10' and they will cut and thread it for free.


----------



## pd47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I use double walled electricl conduit pipe. strong, wont bend. glue does not stick,holds will not slip.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 19, 2012)

Could you lightly sand the pipe surface to reduce slipping? Also, what kind of solvent do you use to clean black pipe?


----------



## Ray Y (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't use galvanized. Galvanized pipe has a zinc coating that is much softer than steel. The older and better the galvanized pipe is, then the worse it will be for clamps. The zinc will shear and the clamp will slip. The coating on black pipe is more of a varnish, not tar.


----------



## gevans02 (Jul 1, 2011)

These days, I don't know why anyone would use pipe clamps. The Bessey Revo K body clamps (other brands offer similar clamps), are really the way to go. If you've never used one of these, try one. You'll never use pipe clamps again. They're a bit expensive, but like all good tools, they are worth it. I still have some pipe clamps that see rare use only when all my Bessey K's are in use.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

*Protecting wood from black pipe*



mah said:


> I ordered some Bessy 3/4" H style pipe clamps online. I just went to the big box store to get some pipe. Bessy says that they are made for black pipe. The black pipe at the store has a hard tar like finish to it. I don't think that this would be a good thing touching my project. Is there any reason why I shouln't use galvanized pipe?
> 
> Matt


You can use painter's tape to separate the pipe from your project. Glue squeeze-out will not get on the wood and discolor it.


----------



## rcassis (Apr 12, 2010)

I visit the local Habitat for Humanity resale store and get whatever pipe they have available for a fraction of the cost of the box stores. Also check out a plumbing supply house, they may sell you some black iron pipe without the black coating.


----------



## W C Slad (Jan 12, 2012)

*Pipe Clamps*

Matt,
I have always used black pipe for my Pony clamps and have never had any problems. I cannot speak for galvanized pipe (ridgid conduit)--I will leave that to those who have.
I do know that you can buy heavy wall 3/4" pipe if you are concerned with it distorting on you. The best place I have found to buy it is from a company that sells pipe, valves, etc. for pipeline and gas companies and contractors. As others have said, a plumbing supply house may carry heavy wall pipe.
I agree with Stan about putting painters tape on the pipe prior to clamping.
Happy woodworking!
Bill


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I have some pipe clamps that have the galvanized water pipe. It's just like the black pipe that's for gas. Conduit is usually in the electrical dept. & is thin walled compared to the pipe in the plumbing dept.


----------



## mah (Jan 15, 2010)

Good news. Today on craigslist I bought around 40 small and medium sized clamps a milescraft sign set with several extra fonts an four folding saw horses for $100. He also threw in a porter cable belt sander that has seen bettrr days. So now I am set for smaller clamps. All I need to do now is make up my mind on pipe

Matt


----------



## cowtown_eric (Apr 30, 2010)

*galv vs black*

Years ago, I tried some galvanized pipe, and found on some pipes that the galvanizing was so uneven that the clamps would not slide easily, rather jam up.

So I stuck with black pipe which the borgs used to sell and thread at a buck a foot. (alas no longer)

If my pipes are gonna touch the project, I just line it with green tape. Iron and pva glue=black stains.

But in this day and age, who knows if the thickness of the galvanizing is thiinner (betcha it is) or if the pipe clamps have bigger holes (particularly offshore clamps) making galvanized indeed an option, if the galvanizing doesnt chip off.

A few years ago I purged the import craftsman clamps and their crappy threads and loose handles.

Need I say I positively detest having to fight with clamps when the glue is drying!

Galv and black iron aside, I have picked up a few pipe clamps at G. Sales which use Aluminium pipe. Certainly not as strong, but definetly lighter....They are the ones which get out on site

Eric in Calgary


----------



## Slomoe (Feb 14, 2011)

Condiut is thin walled material – the O.D may not fit the clamp and you can crush it at the grip.. Use Galvinized water pipe, it’s thick walled. Forget the big box store and go to a scrap yard or recycle place and you can buy old water pipe dirt cheap. No one uses it any more as new construction all use PVC. Buy some couplings and you can make your short 28” into 56”. Also buy some foam pipe insulation – cut some 2-3” pieces and slip over your pipe to prevent damage if one falls over on to your masterpiece. Put a piece of hose over the exposed thread end for safety and thread protection. The bessy revo clamps are great if your rich or in business – but for us pow folks – it’s those heavy old pipe clamps like grampa used. LOL


----------



## st8yd (May 10, 2011)

There is thin wall conduit the wall is about .o62 (1/16")

Then there is rigid which has a similar wall thickness to hot dip galv or black pipe.


----------



## tapia6236 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have been using only galvanized pipe too im havent any problem


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Black pipe, here, with Pony clamps. I guess I bought the black iron pipe before surface treatment was all the rage. I know I never had to clean them with solvent and they are rust-free after hanging in my garage/shop for the last ten years. 

Personal question for Mah: Are you the same fella that contributes on the Altec board?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I have both black iron and galv. iron pipe clamps...neither have ever been an issue re slippage. I buy my pipe full length from the plumbing wholesale, and have my plumbing contractor cut to my lengths and thread the ends. And yes, I do give them a 'wash' down with a paint thinner soaked rag, to remove any dirt and left over cutting-oil.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Neither galvanized pipes nor black pipes.*

Hi, gentlemen.

From some years to now I have been using threaded bars as clamping devices for doors´ and cabinets´ frames. They are light, very easy to do, very simple to use and cheap. You can use them in almost any lenght to apply, even abusive levels of pressure to the joints.

After I joined to this Forum I made some wooden knobs following Bobj3 instructions and now, they are easier to use since I don´t use the hex wrenches to adjust them. Mines are 1/4¨ or 3/16¨ and I use to put them inside a small hose to prevent rusting, glue in the threads and the damage of my jobs. No slippage problems at all.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Alexis

Great job 

Many don't like to use threaded rod because it takes to long to run the knob down the rod but you can make it into a quick clamp systems by spiting a rod coupling nut into two parts (oR you can use a square nut and split in into two parts, put them into a pocket hole in the wood parts) ,then put them into two parts of wood with a carr.bolt and wing nut or two,slide them in to place and lock it in place with the wing nuts ,a quick turn of the knob and now you have a quick clamp system.


==



papasombre said:


> Hi, gentlemen.
> 
> From some years to now I have been using threaded bars as clamping devices for doors´ and cabinets´ frames. They are light, very easy to do, very simple to use and cheap. You can use them in almost any lenght to apply, even abusive levels of pressure to the joints.
> 
> After I joined to this Forum I made some wooden knobs following Bobj3 instructions and now, they are easier to use since I don´t use the hex wrenches to adjust them. Mines are 1/4¨ or 3/16¨ and I use to put them inside a small hose to prevent rusting, glue in the threads and the damage of my jobs. No slippage problems at all.


----------



## cowtown_eric (Apr 30, 2010)

I'd see if it fits first....

Black pipe used to be cheaper.

Eric


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Alexis
> 
> Great job
> 
> ...


Hi, Bobj3.

With a drill it´s a breeze to run the knob down the rod. Just chuck it in and hold the knob with the other hand or a vise to be safe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You are up with the birds today
*6:24am* Monday in your back yard

drill ,That will work 

==



papasombre said:


> Hi, Bobj3.
> 
> With a drill it´s a breeze to run the knob down the rod. Just chuck it in and hold the knob with the other hand or a vise to be safe.


----------



## pd47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I use double wall electrical conduit. It is light but strong. glue will not stick. no slipping probleums. been using it for years. threads easely. use 1/2 inch less cost. use less pressure for better glue joint.

Doug


----------



## Dave_Willemain (May 4, 2008)

*Black Pipe*



dutchman 46 said:


> I would go with the black pipe, Matt! The galavanized is slippery. and the clamp could slip under pressure. You could loose a grip, and have a glue adhession problem. Or worse yet, the clamp can move, or hit You. The black pipe can be cleaned up with solvent. I have seen it happen,where the clamp lost pressure, and liid on the ground when the Guys got bacK THE NEXT DAY!


Black Pipe has the black paint on it so that any rust will be more obvious. This is why codes require it for gas lines. The galvanized finish is to discourage rust. I have both and the black definitely:lol: hold better.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> You are up with the birds today
> *6:24am* Monday in your back yard
> ...


No, my friend. On the contrary, now is bedtime, here in China.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" *Country:* Venezuela " = ????
http://www.worldtimeserver.com/current_time_in_VE.aspx

==



papasombre said:


> No, my friend. On the contrary, now is bedtime, here in China.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> " *Country:* Venezuela " = ????
> Current local time in Venezuela
> ...


It is right, my friend. Have you seen my avatar? Is the world's biggest water fall, and it's in my country. But, I have an obligation in this other country.


----------

